# What was your "guess" answer



## Road Guy (Apr 25, 2006)

I think I used B for all my remaining guesses.......


----------



## Brimstone (Apr 25, 2006)

I don't remember having to guess between all available choices on any problem. I was able to narrow them down to usually 2 answers, (sometimes 3), and I went with my instinct for my selection, irregardless of the letter.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 25, 2006)

I had about 4 in the AM that I couldnt even narrow down, so I just went with one consistent guess...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 26, 2006)

I did "A" in the morning, as there were a lot of "D"s I was sure of.

I picked "C" in the afternoon.


----------



## NSEARCH (Jul 27, 2006)

> I don't remember having to guess between all available choices on any problem. I was able to narrow them down to usually 2 answers, (sometimes 3), and I went with my instinct for my selection, irregardless of the letter.


Same here......never stuck with just one letter for a guess. I did my best to narrow it down and then use best judgement.


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 28, 2006)

If you study your A-off you will not have to guess. No question was too difficult to answer if one properly studied. :true:


----------

